# [SOLVED] The Realtek PCie GBE family controller



## patrickwales (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello, two days ago i was searching online then suddenly my computer froze and when i restarted my computer i could not connect to the internet i troubleshooted and it said "The Realtek PCIe GBE family controller is experiencing problems."

I tried to uninstall and re download the driver but to no avail.

My specs are

win 7 64-bit
ASUS CM1630
AMD athlon(tm) II x2 220 Processor 2.80 GHz
4.00 GB of ram
Nvidia Geforce 9600 GSO
TR2 600W PSU

Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: The Realtek PCie GBE family controller*

It's probably easiest just to replace the network card with a new one as it may be faulty & new one will only cost between £10 - £20

I just replaced my son's - dead easy job.

Just remember to disable the existing one in the BIOS Setup if it's not removable (ie permanently attached to the motherboard).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The Realtek PCie GBE family controller*

Click on Start, type Device Manager in the search box hit enter, in device manager click on network controllers to expand, select the realtek controller and then right click, from the popup list select uninstall, reboot, upon boot Windows should rediscover and install/configure the controller, if not most likely the controller has failed, if it's still under warranty contact Asus, if not a add in network controller card is the cheapest solution.


----------



## patrickwales (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: The Realtek PCie GBE family controller*

Thanks for the quick replys
Im not that computer literate if i want to buy a new network controller is there a specific "brand" i should be looking for?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The Realtek PCie GBE family controller*

Network adapter card for PCI slot > CompUSA.com | TEG-PCITXR | TRENDnet Gigabit Adapter


----------



## patrickwales (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: The Realtek PCie GBE family controller*

Thanks a bunch
replaced the card and it works perfectly


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The Realtek PCie GBE family controller*

Good to hear it worked out for you.


----------

